# Hardware: So hohe Stromkosten verursachen Gaming-PCs



## Gast1669461003 (26. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hardware: So hohe Stromkosten verursachen Gaming-PCs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hardware: So hohe Stromkosten verursachen Gaming-PCs


----------



## Hellraiser64 (26. Februar 2016)

Gibt es auch einen Link zur Quelle und ist in dieser angegeben, mit was für Werten für einen Gaming-PC gerechnet wird und welcher Nutzungszeitraum darüber hinaus für die Hochrechnung verwendet wird?
Sind schließlich alles wichtige Faktoren, die man berücksichtigen sollte, wenn die Stromkosten schon mit den Kosten von Kühlschränken verglichen werden.


----------



## Doesel360 (26. Februar 2016)

Absolut nichtssagender Artikel, hätte man sich auch komplett sparen können. Es werden irgendwelche Zahlen ohne jeglichen Bezug in den Raum geschmissen, weder die verwendete Hardware noch die Nutzungsdauer wird genannt. Wahnsinn...


----------



## matrixfehler (26. Februar 2016)

400€ Stromkosten bei einer Nutzung von wievielen Stunden?
24/7 im Hochbetrieb? Also Pausenlos?
Das macht eh keiner.

Ich habe einen halbwegs fixen Gaming PC mit einem Haswell i7 und GTX780 OC. Das ist nicht das sparsamste Gespann, was man haben kann.
Ende letzten Jahres  bekam ich als Vielzocker (sorry, ich arbeite nebenbei auch noch und kann nicht 24/7 spielen, leider) noch fast 300€ Stromkosten zurückerstattet.


----------



## 8ullseye (26. Februar 2016)

Stromsparmodi, eine ausschaltbare Steckleiste und Menschenverstand. Damit komme ich mit meinem "potenten" Gamingrechner (6700K, 980TI) niemals auf 400 Euro.


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2016)

Interessanterweise ging es in der genannten Studie eigentlich um die Standby-Kosten von Konsolen (edit: oh es waren zwei Studien).

Spielekonsolen werden insgesamt mit einem Stromverbrauch von $1 Mrd. im Jahr geschätzt - davon $400 Mio. Stromkosten durch Standby. 
Speziell PS4 braucht mit 8,5W unverhältnismäßig viel und XBox One durch das stetige warten auf Sprachbefehle mit 15,7 W noch mehr. Im Vergleich zu früher sind das ganz schön üble Stromfresser geworden. 

Bei der geschätzten Nutzungsdauer am Tag wird PS4 / Wii und Xbox unterschiedlich bewertet. Letztere wegen ihrem TV-Modus. Sieht etwa so aus:

ganz aus: 2 Std. 
spielen: 1,5 Std. 
Medien: 1,2 - 2,4 Std. 
Navigation: 0,2 Std. 
Standby: 18-19 Std. 


Hier die Pressemitteilung von Toptarif und die Studie:

Wie viel Strom kostet Computerspielen?

The Latest-Generation Video Game Consoles
How Much Energy Do They Waste When You’re Not Playing?

/edit: und hier die Studie über Gamer-PCs, mit einem Verbrauch von bis zu vier Kühlschränken
(nur die Zusammenfassung, Studie selbst kostet)
Taming the energy use of gaming computers


----------



## NovaSentinel (26. Februar 2016)

400 Euro also....was ist das denn für ein Rechner? Quad-Titan-X-OC-SLI mit 8 Monitoren?

Ich hab einen Jahresverbrauch von ca 480 Euro. Und ich würde mein Setup nicht unbedingt als stromsparend bezeichnen. i5-2400K @4.5GHz, MSI 780 ti OC und ein 55" LG der selbst auch 120W saugt.

Und in den 480 sind noch Kühlschrank, Herd, Durchlauferhitzer, Fön, Lampen etc. pp. drin.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2016)

Das ist jetzt irgendeine nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Rechnung eines Portales. Wer es etwas genauer wissen will: hier ein Artikel von der PCG, der das etwas genauer beschreibt: Unter Strom: Tipps zum PC-Stromverbrauch und Netzteilen  auf Seite 2 auch mit Beispielrechnungen, wobei da der evlt. Standby-Bedarf des Netzteils fehlt.

Man kann pro Stunde "Gaming", die man im Schnitt JEDEN Tag spielt, ca. 40-45€ pro Jahr rechnen. Pro Stunde "Office" um die 15€. D.h. zB JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 5h spielen bedeutet c.a. 200-225€, dann vlt noch 7h "PC an" sind weitere ca. 100-120€, dann nehme ich mal als Standby-Verbrauch, wenn man keiner Steckerleiste hat, 10W für die restlichen 12h des Tages an, das sind dann 365*12h*0,01KW*30 Cent/KWh = ca 15€ - dann kommt man in der Summe auf nicht mehr als 350-360€, und zwar für einen PC mit einem schlechten, nicht effizienten Netzteil UND einem auf 30Cent/KWh aufgerundeten Strompreis. Und 5h wirklich jeden Tag wäre - das wage ich zu behaupten - schon eine SEHR intensiv den PC auch für Gaming nutzende Person...    

für 400€/Jahr Stromkosten müsste man schon eher um die 8-10h JEDEN Tag im Jahr spielen mit einem schlechtem Netzteil - ich hab das Gefühl, dass das Portal entweder Gamer-PCs schlechtreden will oder aber falsch rechnet und einfach den Maximalverbrauch auch für die Nutzungszeit miteinrechnet, in der der PC einfach nur an ist für Internet oder so und bei weitem nicht so viel Strom zieht. Vlt haben den "Test" halt auch Leute gemacht, die mit Gaming-PC nix am Hut haben, mit Smartphones aber sehr wohl und sich dann beim PC nicht korrekt informiert haben?


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich leider genauso.

Um eine seriöse Aussage über Strom-Verbräuche von PC's/Gaming-PC's treffen zu können, müßten alle Parameter wie Konfiguration, Nutzungsdauer, ja selbst die Umgebungstemperatur bei Jedem und Allen gleich, bzw. bekannt sein. 

Bei den Konsolen ist es viel einfacher, (Wenn man den Stromverbrauch des jeweiligen Fernsehers herausrechnet), wobei die modernen Konsolen wie PS4 ja drei Variationen des Betriebszustandes kennen, ( Ein / Ruhemodus / Aus), plus den selbsgebastelten Modus: Aus + Steckerleiste mit Aus-Schalter = kein Standbymodus.

Wobei es mich jetzt interessieren würde wieviel Strom eine PS4 im ausschließlichen Ruhemodus, (Lichtleiste leuchtet gelb), so im Jahr frisst^^


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2016)

Nach Herb's Formel entsprächen 24 Stunden Standby im Jahr gut €20. Bei der Xbox sogar rund €40. Kann man bei der Xbox die Spracherkennung ausschalten? Dann sind es vielleicht weniger.


----------



## Turalyon (26. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt irgendeine nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Rechnung eines Portales. Wer es etwas genauer wissen will: hier ein Artikel von der PCG, der das etwas genauer beschreibt: Unter Strom: Tipps zum PC-Stromverbrauch und Netzteilen  auf Seite 2 auch mit Beispielrechnungen, wobei da der evlt. Standby-Bedarf des Netzteils fehlt.
> 
> Man kann pro Stunde "Gaming", die man im Schnitt JEDEN Tag spielt, ca. 40-45€ pro Jahr rechnen. Pro Stunde "Office" um die 15€. D.h. zB JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 5h spielen bedeutet c.a. 200-225€, dann vlt noch 7h "PC an" sind weitere ca. 100-120€, dann nehme ich mal als Standby-Verbrauch, wenn man keiner Steckerleiste hat, 10W für die restlichen 12h des Tages an, das sind dann 365*12h*0,01KW*30 Cent/KWh = ca 15€ - dann kommt man in der Summe auf nicht mehr als 350-360€, und zwar für einen PC mit einem schlechten, nicht effizienten Netzteil UND einem auf 30Cent/KWh aufgerundeten Strompreis. Und 5h wirklich jeden Tag wäre - das wage ich zu behaupten - schon eine SEHR intensiv den PC auch für Gaming nutzende Person...
> 
> für 400€/Jahr Stromkosten müsste man schon eher um die 8-10h JEDEN Tag im Jahr spielen mit einem schlechtem Netzteil - ich hab das Gefühl, dass das Portal entweder Gamer-PCs schlechtreden will oder aber falsch rechnet und einfach den Maximalverbrauch auch für die Nutzungszeit miteinrechnet, in der der PC einfach nur an ist für Internet oder so und bei weitem nicht so viel Strom zieht. Vlt haben den "Test" halt auch Leute gemacht, die mit Gaming-PC nix am Hut haben, mit Smartphones aber sehr wohl und sich dann beim PC nicht korrekt informiert haben?



Vielleicht rechnen die einfach, das entweder das Netzteil oder die verbaute Hardware zu jeder Zeit die volle Leistung ziehen. Meine CPU hat z.B. eine TDP von 85 Watt, aber ich hab noch nie erlebt, das sie mal wirklich auf voller Leistung lief. Das gleiche mit meiner Grafikkarte, war noch nie unter Volllast (zumindest hat der Lüfter noch nie 100% gedreht, außer über SpeedFan, daher weiß ich, wie das klingt wenn der auf voller Leistung dreht)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2016)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Vielleicht rechnen die einfach, das entweder das Netzteil oder die verbaute Hardware zu jeder Zeit die volle Leistung ziehen. Meine CPU hat z.B. eine TDP von 85 Watt, aber ich hab noch nie erlebt, das sie mal wirklich auf voller Leistung lief. Das gleiche mit meiner Grafikkarte, war noch nie unter Volllast (zumindest hat der Lüfter noch nie 100% gedreht, außer über SpeedFan, daher weiß ich, wie das klingt wenn der auf voller Leistung dreht)


 jo, es gibt ja genug Tests von Grafikkarten durch Hardwareseiten wie auch PCG(H) oder computerbase oder tomshardware usw., wo mit einem System inkl. sehr starker CPU dann verschiedene Modelle der Karte getestet werden, und da sind es 300 bis 350 Watt im MAXIMUM, vlt bei ner OC-AMD auch mal an die 400W, aber wirklich bei ABSOLUTER Volllast von CPU und Graka. 

Um bei 400W auf 400€ pro Jahr zu kommen, müsste man ca 9h pro Tag zocken auf voller Last, um das zu erreichen, und zwar bei einem teuren Stromanbieter, der 30Cent/KWh verlangt...   ^^


----------



## Wamboland (26. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es einfach (wie leider so oft bei PCG) sehr schlechten Stil mal wieder keinerlei Quellen zu verlinken. 

Hier besonders schwer, weil man sich nicht einmal anschauen kann wie diese Werte zustanden kommen könnten.


----------



## lurchie85 (26. Februar 2016)

wie eine Xbox One auf mehr Stromverbrauch kommt wie ne PS4 frage ich mich gerade ernstahft. Wenn man beide Konsolen im normalen Standby, also bei unter 1 Watt betreibt, verbraucht die PS4 im Betrieb mehr Strom als eine One. Ungefähr 20-40 Watt die Stunde fallen bei der PS4 mehr an.

Das kann man gerne auf zig Seiten nachlesen das eine PS4 mehr Verbrauch hat als eine One, da sie ja auch geringfügig stärker ist. Das hier geschriebene bei Konsolen ist also schon mal Schwachsinn.

Genauso finde ich 400 Euro für ein potentes PC System übertrieben hoch. also 200-250 Euro könnte ich ja bei zwei Titan X mit potenter CPU noch verstehen, aber 400 Euro im Jahr? also bitte...

Ohne Quellenangabe ist das sowieso alles sehr fragwürdig was hier steht und könnte genauso dem Kopf des Schreibers entsprungen sein. Aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach wieder nur ein klick-generierender Thread wo alle drauf anspringen sollen...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Februar 2016)

Clickbaiting works.


----------



## BuzzKillington (26. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 200€ höhere Stromkosten, weil ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft hab. Allerdings lasse ich auch BOINC im Hintergrund laufen, was sowohl CPU als auch GPU dauerhaft belastet.


----------



## Solo-Joe (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, wurde im Lifestream zur Höllenmaschine gesagt, dass man mit ca. 20-30€ Stromkosten pro Monat rechnen muss. Und Öko ist die ja nun wirklich nicht. Deswegen kann ich die 400€ gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kratos333 (26. Februar 2016)

Richtig starke Systeme wie CF/SLI kommen locker auf 400-500watt. Reicht wenn man Google anwirft und nach Stromkosten aktueller Grafikkarten googelt und das sind nur die Kosten des PCs. Da ist der TV/Monitor Nicht mit drin!

Ein PC mit einer radeon-r9-295x2 kommt auf 500-580 Watt laut 3dCenter. 

Ist doch keine Neuigkeit das richtige Gaming PCs Stromfresser sind. Die Leistung muss ja irgendwo herkommen und das geht natürlich aufs Geld. Aber wer kauft schon sowas? Ich hatte mal ein system aus einem Intel 9550 overclocked mit einer ATI x2 (weis nicht mehr welche das war... Aufjedenfall CF so vor ca 6-7 Jahren) und die Stromrechnung die ich am Ende des Jahres bekam war nicht mehr feierlich. Wenn dann noch zwei Monitore und man noch regelmäßig einen TV nutzt mit dem der PC verbunden ist sind das richtig happige kosten die scheinbar immer unterschätzt werden. 

Bei mir rannte in der Zeit aber noch ein av Receiver mit einem 5.1 system, PS3, iPad und mein iPhone.

Solche Stromkosten haben drei Haushalte nicht so schlimm war es bei mir 
 inzwischen rennt bei mir aber hauptsächlich nur noch meine ps4 und mein iPhone/IPad. Bin bei 65€ im Monat und bekam sogar noch 200€ raus letztes Jahr... Davor jahrelang über 110€ im Monat bezahlt. Also knapp die Hälfte gespart seitdem ich nicht mehr auf so ein SLI/CF system setze.

Kann man auch recht gut selbst rechnen:

Wenn ein Rechner 400 Watt zieht sind das in 12 Stunden 4.800 Wattstunden oder 4,8 Kilowattstunden pro Tag.
Gehe ich von einem normalen Preis von ca. 23 Ct. pro Kilowattstunde aus, macht das pro Stunde 9,2 Cent, Wenn du 12 Stunden am Tag zockst, sind das 1,104 €, wenn du das eine Woche lang machst, 7,73 €, wenn du es einen Monat lang machst etwa 33,12 € und wenn du das auf ein komplettes Jahr rechnest, etwa 402,96 €.

...und jetzt das ganze mit einem SLI system mit vier Grafikkarten. 4er SLI Titanx verbraucht ca 1200 Watt laut Hardwareluxx. Na dann viel Spaß mit den Stromkosten...


----------



## Panth (26. Februar 2016)

i5, gtx 970 ... ich bezahlt nicht mehr als die konsoleros, was stimmt hier also nicht? Meinen die mit high end nur killer maschinen?


----------



## alu355 (27. Februar 2016)

Hat supaa Wiesenschaftlar gesehän, Neffä hat 500 Vat Strombox.
Neffä sacht "Kombuta voll kraaß 8 Stunde an Tach an".
Isst laut Wiesenschaftlar 8*500 Vat im Tach iest 4Kiilogramvat.
Mach Euro 1 Tach.
Sein superwiesenschaftlich bewiesen 400 Euro runde in Jahr.

Meine Fresse, so ein Schmarrn.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2016)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Richtig starke Systeme wie CF/SLI kommen locker auf 400-500watt. Reicht wenn man Google anwirft und nach Stromkosten aktueller Grafikkarten googelt und das sind nur die Kosten des PCs. Da ist der TV/Monitor Nicht mit drin!
> 
> Ein PC mit einer radeon-r9-295x2 kommt auf 500-580 Watt laut 3dCenter.


 das sind aber keine normale Gaming-PCs mehr, sondern ein Highest-End-Enthusiasten-PCs. Wer sich SO eine Graka  bzw. SLI/CF leistet, der scheißt ganz gepflegt auf die Stromkosten, die zahlt der aus der Portokasse...       Normale Gaming-PCs haben EINE Graka und nen modernen core i5/7, die ziehen 300-350W, das war's. und das auch nur bei voller Last für CPU *und *Graka. 

Und selbst bei 580W: dann muss man schon sehr intensiv spielen, um 400€ an Stromkosten zu haben... 



> Kann man auch recht gut selbst rechnen:
> 
> Wenn ein Rechner 400 Watt zieht sind das in 12 Stunden 4.800 Wattstunden oder 4,8 Kilowattstunden pro Tag.


 wer spielt denn bitte 12h am Tag JEDEN Tag im Jahr? Das erreichen ja nicht mal Profi-Spieler ^^



> 4er SLI Titanx verbraucht ca 1200 Watt laut Hardwareluxx. Na dann viel Spaß mit den Stromkosten...


 selbst der kritischste Test wird nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein "Gamer-PC" so irrsinnige Hardware beinhaltet...*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## SmokeOnFire (27. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich auch so, Qualität des Artikels ist Mau. Es fehlt Link auf die Quelle, war gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Es fehlen auch die Angaben zur Grundlage der Berechnung, also wie viele Stunden aktiv, welche Hardware, etc. Ich hatte jetzt Stromkosten von 600 Euro im letzten Jahr für alles in der Wohnung mit Herd und Kühlschrank und TV, und ich spiele nicht gerade wenig.
Da muss aber jemand mit zwei Grafikkarten und Wasserkühlung den ganzen Tag laufen lassen um auf solche Kosten zu kommen.

Was ein interessanter Vergleich wäre, wäre der zwischen PC und Konsole. Man macht zwar gewisse Abstriche in der Qualität, aber Konsole bietet anscheinend fast gleich viel Spiel für viel weniger Strom, ja und viel weniger Kaufkosten und längere Laufzeit. Wenn ich an meine PS3 denke, die ich vor bestimmt 7 oder 8 Jahren gekauft habe, wo es bis neulich immer noch aktuelle Spiele drauf gab und der Stromverbrauch ist deutlich billiger, dann kauft man sich beim PC für teuer Geld "nur" gute Grafik. Denn Story, Sound, etc ist auf der Konsole gleich. Nur die Steuerung ist noch so ein Faktor, Shooter mit Gamepad tut mir immer wieder weh.

-Smoke


----------



## Amosh (27. Februar 2016)

WEnn man allein mit dem PC 400 Euro Stromkosten hat, muss derjenige aber auch einen NASA-Rechner da stehen haben. Und den mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag unter Volllast laufen lassen. Bei deren Preisen entspricht der Verbrauch des Systems ca. 1400 W. Das geht nur mit Quad-SLI/Crossfire...


----------



## lurchie85 (27. Februar 2016)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Was ein interessanter Vergleich wäre, wäre der zwischen PC und Konsole. Man macht zwar gewisse Abstriche in der Qualität, aber Konsole bietet anscheinend fast gleich viel Spiel für viel weniger Strom, ja und viel weniger Kaufkosten und längere Laufzeit. Wenn ich an meine PS3 denke, die ich vor bestimmt 7 oder 8 Jahren gekauft habe, wo es bis neulich immer noch aktuelle Spiele drauf gab und der Stromverbrauch ist deutlich billiger, dann kauft man sich beim PC für teuer Geld "nur" gute Grafik. Denn Story, Sound, etc ist auf der Konsole gleich. Nur die Steuerung ist noch so ein Faktor, Shooter mit Gamepad tut mir immer wieder weh.-Smoke



Die Konsole kann ich dir mal vorrechnen. Das hatte ich zuletzt mir selber mal ausgerechnet

Xbox One ohne Kinect: 107 Watt Gaming x 4 Stunden x 365 Tage + 1 Watt Standby x 20 Stunden x 365 Tage + 100 Watt Fernseher x 4 Stunden x 365 Tage = 309,520 Kw/h
Xbox One mit Kinect :    120 Watt Gaming x 4 Stunden x 365 Tage + 1 Watt Standby x 20 Stunden x 365 Tage + 100 Watt Fernseher x 4 Stunden x 365 Tage = 328,500 Kw/h
falls du hier an hast das er auch Spiele/Patches im Standby lädt kannste nochmal: 73,000 Kw/h dazurechnen


PS4: 140 Watt Gaming x 4 Stunden x 365 Tage + 1 Watt Standby x 20 Stunden x 365 Tage + 100 Watt Fernseher x 365 Tage = 357,700 Kw/h
Falls du hier an hast das er auch Spiele/Patches im Standby lädt kannste nochmal: 43,800 Kw/h dazurechnen


Das macht bei meinem Strompreis von 24,95 Cent die Kw/h:

One mit Kinect: 328,500 Kw/h x 24,95 Cent = 81,96 Euro
One ohne Kinect: 309,520 Kw/h x 24,95 Cent = 77,23 Euro
Wenn du den erweiterten Standby an hast bei der One musste 18,21 Euro dazu rechnen

PS4: 357,700 Kw/h x 24,95 Cent = 89,62 Euro
Wenn du den erweiterten Standby an hast bei der PS4 musste 10,93 Euro dazu rechnen


Die Werte sind bei beiden Konsolen natürlich nur während des Gaming vorhanden, Bei der Blu-ray Wiedergabe, Streaming usw sind sie niedriger. D.h. wenn du aus 4 Stunden Gaming 2 Stunden Gaming und 2 Stunden Streaming/Blu-ray machst, reduziert sich der Verbrauch/ die Kosten um gute 20-30 % im Jahr.


----------



## Celerex (27. Februar 2016)

Der gleiche sinnfreie Artikel wie auf Gamestar vom Donnerstag. Einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand abgeschrieben und ohne Angabe der Testbedingungen online gestellt. Hauptsache Deppen wie ich klicken wieder drauf, obwohl ich genau das vermutet habe. :-/ Traurig, wie sich PcGames immer mehr dem Niveau der Hauptkonsumenten anpasst.


----------



## ElReloaded (27. Februar 2016)

Wie lange lief der Rechner bei wie viel Watt? Alle Artikel ohne diese Infos sind unseriös. Offenbar genau so unseriös ist dieses Vergleichportal, für das dieser Artikel vermutlich nicht gekennzeichnete Werbung sein soll. Wenn dieses Portal die Preise genau so diletantisch vergleich, wie der Artikel es nahe legt, dann besser gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## ElReloaded (27. Februar 2016)

Achja, wer so einen Artikel abdruckt, und Schleichwerbung macht, ist natürlich auch unseriös.


----------



## bettenlager (27. Februar 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Der gleiche sinnfreie Artikel wie auf Gamestar vom Donnerstag. Einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand abgeschrieben und ohne Angabe der Testbedingungen online gestellt. Hauptsache Deppen wie ich klicken wieder drauf, obwohl ich genau das vermutet habe. :-/ Traurig, wie sich PcGames immer mehr dem Niveau der Hauptkonsumenten anpasst.




Du bist da nicht alleine! Schau mal auf Focus.de "Wenn sie DAS lesen trinken sie nie wieder Wasser"  "Wenn Sie DAS sehen gefriert Ihnen der Atem" blablabla. Hauptsache Pageviews generieren.  Manchmal falle ich noch drauf rein aber im Vergleich zu früher sieht es jetzt bei mir schon besser aus


----------



## slevin007 (27. Februar 2016)

such ihr noch Mitarbeiter? anscheint braucht man ja nicht viel dafür -.-


----------



## Celerex (27. Februar 2016)

slevin007 schrieb:


> such ihr noch Mitarbeiter? anscheint braucht man ja nicht viel dafür -.-



Eine gute Rechtschreibung ist aber leider Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## D-Wave (28. Februar 2016)

Kann dem Artikel nur zustimmen. Habe selber so ein Strom schluckendes Monster. Komme im Jahr auf ca 250€ weil ich einen Zähler drangebaut hab. Würde ich noch SLI oder Crossfire nutzen, dass mit meinem 1200Watt Netzteil möglich ist, wäre ich auch mit 400€ dabei. Im Thema Stromsparen sind Konsolen klar im Vorteil. Aber im 4K Gaming wird wohl vorerst nicht's anderes möglich sein.2 Dinge die absolut Sinnfrei sind für mich: 4K Gaming auf 4K Monitore, da ich Downsampling eher nutze als Shooter Fan und man eine Absolut geile Kanntenglättung bekommt. Die Full HD Monitore sind weit aus günstiger und ausgereifter. 2 Grafikkarten sind auch nicht die Lösung, da die Meisten Spiele das gar nicht unterstüzen und es für ältere Titel gar nicht mehr nachprogrammiert wird. Von dem her kann man das Gleichgewicht bewahren. So das der PC Optimal für alles ist und die Geldbörse noch für das eine oder andere Game reichen. Allerdings wer das Geld hat für so nen Rechner mit mehreren Grafikkarten usw, der kann sich auch den Strom leisten. ;D


----------



## Vagabound (28. Februar 2016)

na ja, andere Rauchen von daher hat es mich noch nie interessiert was meine Rechner an Strom fressen  und nur der Strom Kosten wegen auf PC verzichtet und mit Konsolen Zocken ? lieber hör ich auf zu zocken xD


----------



## Cynik926 (28. Februar 2016)

Naja, wenn Zocken das Hobby ist, sehe ich das kein großes Problem drin. Ich sag einfach mal... Golf :
Das dürfte ein wesentlich teureres Hobby sein... Trotzdem gut die Zahlen mal zu sehen!

Aber davon mal abgesehen.
Ich weiß nicht ob diese Aussagen von PcGames oder dem ursprünglichen Artikel stammen, aber Angaben wie "potentes System" und "viele Kühlschränke" ist nicht das was ich präzise nenne


----------



## D-Wave (28. Februar 2016)

Vagabound schrieb:


> na ja, andere Rauchen von daher hat es mich noch nie interessiert was meine Rechner an Strom fressen  und nur der Strom Kosten wegen auf PC verzichtet und mit Konsolen Zocken ? lieber hör ich auf zu zocken xD



Hmmm leider ist bei mir beides der Fall. (Rauchen und PC) Auf Konsolen hab ich kein Bock.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. Februar 2016)

Die haben dazu noch was geschrieben: PC-Stromverbrauch beim Gaming
Und da haben die auch noch ne Studie verlinkt. Nur leider kann man da nur ne Zusammenfassung lesen. Aber da steht was mit 1400 Kwh/Jahr, aber leider nüscht zum Testsystem. Vielleicht schwirrt die Studie ja irgendwo noch rum


----------



## Dolomedes (28. Februar 2016)

Kostet halt strom, na und. Dafür Zahl ich den ja.
Man schaltet ja auch nicht sein aquarium ab


----------



## phildon (29. Februar 2016)

Ich frage mich auch wie man hier auf 400€ kommt?

Das sind 60% von dem was ich bei mir für den kompletten Stromverbrauch zahle.

Völlig unrealistisch...

Rechnet man einen Gaming PC jetzt mal mit 400W Peak, also unter Volllast, und dass ca. 4h am Stück jeden Tag, was meiner Meinung nach schon völlig überzogen ist, weil mehr als 4h unter Volllast,  wo gibt es das, selbst in anspruchsvollen Spielen hat man nicht dauerhaft Volllast.

Jetzt nimmt man einen normalen Grundversorger her, keinen Billiganbieter, also z.b. die Stadtwerke, da zahlt man pro kW um die 24cent + 116€ Grundpreis im Jahr (ca. 9,60€ im Monat).

Das Rechnet man jetzt * 1,6 kW am Tag (4* 400w sind 1,6kW), sind 584kW in 365 Tagen, + 116€ Grundpreis = 256,16€

Und dass ist meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich hochgerechnet, nimmt man jetzt normale Werte, einen Billigstromanbieter und teilt den Grundpreis auf die gesamten Stromkosten auf, dann kommt man für den PC auf vielleicht maximal 100€ im Jahr.

Und das Ganze ist hier jetzt mit 365 Tagen gerechnet, ein normaler Mensch der arbeitet, hat teilweise die Woche über gar keine oder nur maximal 2h jeden Tag Zeit überhaupt etwas zu zocken, und dass dann in den meisten Fällen nicht mal unter Volllast.

Um die 400€ zu erreichen, dürfte man ja schon gar kein RL mehr haben, müßte fast den ganzen Tag und dass jeden Tag, unter Volllast vor dem Rechner hocken und dazu noch ein Top System haben.

Und diese eine Rechnung in dem verlinkten Artikel mit 1400kW im Jahr, ist ja total schwachsinnig, das wären alleine nur für den PC,  ca. 50% des gesamten Stromverbrauches eines Einfamilienhauses (4 Personen), da wird mit ca. 2500 bis 3000kW im Jahr gerechnet.

Ich selber habe eine Einfamilienhaus mit ca. 150m² Wohnfläche und aktuell 5 Personen im Haushalt, und verbrauche im Jahr um die 2700kW...


----------



## Tori1 (29. Februar 2016)

Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren weil halt nicht alle Leute dieselben Voraussetzungen haben... Ich finde 400Euro sind eine gute Schätzung für jemand dessen Hobby nun mal das spielen ist und der nach der Arbeit am PC hängt bis er schlafen geht...
Ich und meine Frau machen das so dafür kostet unser TV so wenig das es auf der Stromrechnung nicht mal aufgeführt ist 

Wir haben also 2 Gamer PC wofür wir im letzten Jahr genau 735Fr. bezahlt dazu muss man sagen das der Strohm in Deutschland im Schnitt etwas teurer ist als in der CH

 Diese 735.Fr. sind nur die Stromkosten von 2 Game PC deren Hardware auf dem neusten Stand ist (wir haben einen eigener Zähler für die PC daher weis ich das so genau) nicht aber die für das Licht weil ich oft in der Nacht spiele wenn ich frei habe da kommt sicher auch noch gut was rum trotz LED Beleuchtung...



Gut ich spiele und meine Frau spielen mehr als 4h im Schnitt und ich wenn ich frei habe spiel ich die ganze Nacht da ich als Nachtschicht-Arbeiter im Rhythmus bleiben sollte und man ja sonst nix machen kann wenn die Welt schläft. 
Auch lassen den PC oft auch laufen wenn wir mal 15 Min Afk gehen ect.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren weil halt nicht alle Leute dieselben Voraussetzungen haben... Ich finde 400Euro sind eine gute Schätzung für jemand dessen Hobby nun mal das spielen ist und der nach der Arbeit am PC hängt bis er schlafen geht...


 Dann müsste da aber stehen "400€ pro Jahr für Extremzocker ohne sonstiges soziales Leben"    Das steht dort aber nicht. 




> Gut ich spiele und meine Frau spielen mehr als 4h im Schnitt und ich wenn ich frei habe spiel ich die ganze Nacht da ich als Nachtschicht-Arbeiter im Rhythmus bleiben sollte und man ja sonst nix machen kann wenn die Welt schläft.
> Auch lassen den PC oft auch laufen wenn wir mal 15 Min Afk gehen ect.


  ich hatte ja schon zuvor vorgerechnet, dass du erst bei 9h pro Tag gerade mal so auf 400€ kommst, WENN du einen recht stromhungrigen PC und nen teuren Stromanbieter hast.  Ich kenne die Schweizer Preise nicht, aber erstens habt ihr ja ZWIE PCs, da kannst du also eh nicht ankommen und dann sagen "stimmt, wir zahlen sogar mehr als 400€!", bzw. wenn du den Betrag halbierst, dann seid ihr weit weg von den 400€ (ihr zahlt umgerechnet ca 335€ ) trotz einer Nutzung, die nun echt nicht eine für Durchschnittskonsumenten normale Nutzungszeit ist. Wer kann/will schon JEDEN Tag im Jahr mind 4h spielen, wenn er auch noch berufstätig ist?  

 Fakt ist, dass es an sich völliger Nonsense ist, dem durchschnittlichen Verbraucher, der ja die Zielgruppe dieses Vergleichsportals ist,  weißzumachen, dass ein normal genutzter Gaming-PC (also keine Power-Gamer, die jeden Tag 3-4h und mehr spielen) so viel Strom frisst. Für EINEN sehr starken PC mit ner R9 390X als Grafikkarte müsste man wie gesagt 9h pro Tag JEDEN Tag im Jahr spielen für so eine Summe... das ist Unfug, dann mit so einer irreführenden Zusammenfassung aufzuwarten. Klar, rein formal steht da ".... bis zu....", aber auch das wäre falsch, denn ein Monster-PC mit 4x Crossfire R9 390X und einem AMD FX-9000er auf OC-Takt plus jeden tag 12h Gaming würde noch viel mehr verbrauchen...


----------



## LSD-Goat (3. März 2016)

Mensch Leute, ihr sollt doch nicht den Artikel lesen, einfach nur anklicken und gut is. Ihr habt kein Stress und die armen PCG Redakteure ein Brötchen mehr aufm Frühstückstisch^^


----------

